# Need advice for wall / rug color



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting!
Just drink more wine and it will come to you.
Nah. Sorry. Just joking (but I admit some of my best ideas come when I drink wine :laughing
You have an interesting picture of 'Orangina' on one wall.
Why not take that as inspiration as you obviously like it? Use the colours in it to enhance the space.
Red (which you obviously like as you are wearing it lol) yellow, orange. Find a nice chunky mat in these colours to start. Throw in some cushion covers in the same tones. Add a couple of throw rugs.
In pic 3 you seem to have some prints on the wall that have similar colours.
You seem like a young, 'hip' person so go with the colours!!! Go mad! Go retro!
We are actually only talking 'soft' furnishings here so if you get sick of the orange/red/yellow retro theme its easily and cheaply changed.
Good luck and love to see pics when you're done.
Cheers


----------



## ifi.131 (Sep 1, 2012)

1. Well you might want to go with a strong color for your rug like red to serve as a focal point. However I still feel that there isn't much lighting in your room and putting the rug can make the room look smaller, unless you use it as a focal point I mentioned earlier. 
2. Since it is a living room I suppose it would be best if you go with a cool color like blue and a very pale blue. So that the room would look calm and comfortable. However colors like yellow bring a cozy and warm feel, but might not suit a living room.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you sketch a quick floorplan so I can see how other rooms flow off this space? It will help me help you with color. Sweet Home 3D is free open source if you want to do something on the computer. Others on this site seem to like Google Sketch up, also free in its basic form.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like you have a comtempory black/white theme going. I would try to find some large wall art that is at least 1/2 the width of your couch. What ever colors are in it I would try to incorporate into the area rug but keep the predominat color of the rug black.


----------



## mommywoman (May 20, 2012)

It's always a good idea to stay with a neutral color carpeting I was always told if you have trouble picking paint colors to look in your closet and see what color appeal to you. Most people have clothes in the colors they like. Earthtones, gem colors, monochromatic, etc. I did that in trying to pick a color for my kitchen that would also coordinate with my living room and it worked out really well.


----------



## Dillonz (Nov 24, 2012)

Primer grey all the way around with a chain metal "rug". LOL Just kidding. If it's a space carpet I'd pick something "shag-like". Very thick. The walls are harder because there's a lot of angles. I would go with light earth tones there.


----------

